# Vintage Mercier - Frame size Problem!!!



## hoakin1981 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fellow riders, I recently came across a genuine Mercier tour de France of 1972-5 which I am thinking of buying & restoring but I am not sure about the frame size. I am sending attached the frame size as I have measured it & my own measurements in case someone can help. I believe this model fits the “French school fitting” so I am between the NO, the frame is too big for me or YES but barely. 

P.S. The bike overall is in pretty bad shape so using it for a couple of weeks to see how it goes is not possible.

Any help would be most appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------

